# Yellowstone And The Tetons In July (Pics)



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.tetonat.com/2010/07/rangers-pull-16-from-grand-teton-following-lightning-storm/

http://www.jhnewsandguide.com/article.php?art_id=6232

http://www.annarbor.com/news/university-of-michigan-student-dies-after-falling-on-a-hike-near-jackson-hole-wyoming/

16 people had to be rescued from the Grand Teton which resulted in 1 death just the day before these photo's were taken. See above links


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great Pictures! thanks for sharing.

Hmm, sad new on the climbers. So maybe you shouldn't climb a mountain when T-storms are predicted?


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Those photos are wonderful!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Photos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Glad to share. Yellowstone is a great stop for the family to enjoy. This was our 8th or 9th trip. My son wanted it to be his senior trip so what the heck. My daughter caught the 7 pound lake trout and my wife snapped her platarious (sp) muscle shortly after the photo was taken with the fish. You talk about an adventure.

BTW-While kayaking Jenni Lake we saw a Grizzly, Otters, Eagle, and sadly, a helicopter taking out the victims of the storm. Having had a great great nephew die in Yelowstone due to scalding one can't help but to feel a connection to the park. Yes, it is apart of the wild wild west and people from all over will continue to feel the pull that direction.

Brad


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great pics! Makes me want to go back. It's been awhile since we've visited the Tetons - or Yellowstone and Glacier, too.

Did you make it to the Mangey Moose Saloon in Jackson? Or the moose store there, too (everything in the place is moose)?

Mike


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

great pictures!!!!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yellowstone is very sentimental to me. In 1969 while taking a vacation through the park, I picked up a bunch of girls hitchhiking (it was different in those days). They told me that a bunch of guys had been fired from where they were working at Fishing Bridge, and that the ratio was 8 girls to every one guy. I decided to quit my vacation and work there on the spot.

My first day at work I met a cute girl from Alabama. We were married three years later.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

raynardo - You da man!!!! I picked mine up my Jr year of h.s. 28 years of marital bliss tomorrow......

Scoutr2-The Mangey Moose store was just outside my wife's walking distance after she snapped her calf muscle and could not walk well. (Same injury as Bon Jovi - How exciting!!)

Add to all of the above the bear attack out of Cooke City.... It is the wild wild west....Heck, you can even pick up a bride.









I asked one fellow once how he kept his wife on the road year round, and he said son it's easy - I found her on the road.







( Keep in mind he was at least in his early 80's)


----------

